# Armour/heart/chest pain??



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello, wise cyber-thyroid world! I'm so grateful for you.

I've been on Armour 60 mg for about 12 days, after being on levothyroxine 88 mcg for about a year. Switched because of heart palps after levo increased to 100 mcg. Now still having nighttime heart/chest discomfort...seems to be worse at night! Also, some "shocks" of pain in my brain after just dozing off. These episodes wake me up in the night--pain all up and down my left side, too. I just had heart work up about 8 months ago--all ok. I am obese--have hypertension, treated w/diovan hct. Have atrial tacchycardia.

What do you guys think? Do I just wait to see if everything levels off, see if heart/chest issues resolve...or go to DR? Not seeing endo--just pcp.

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

julietruly said:


> Hello, wise cyber-thyroid world! I'm so grateful for you.
> 
> I've been on Armour 60 mg for about 12 days, after being on levothyroxine 88 mcg for about a year. Switched because of heart palps after levo increased to 100 mcg. Now still having nighttime heart/chest discomfort...seems to be worse at night! Also, some "shocks" of pain in my brain after just dozing off. These episodes wake me up in the night--pain all up and down my left side, too. I just had heart work up about 8 months ago--all ok. I am obese--have hypertension, treated w/diovan hct. Have atrial tacchycardia.
> 
> ...


The usual starting dose for Armour is 1/4 grain to 1/2 grain depending on whether the patient has myxedema or not. You may be over medicated. Please call your doctor.

Also, are you on any other med at this time? Worried here.


----------

